# Spiele Platformen Steam und co



## Hans-dampf (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo habe da mal ein kleines anliegen

ich hatte mit spielen am PC in letzter zeit nichts am Hut(Xbox)

da ich mir einen neuen PC aufgebaut hatte und meine Xbox kaputt ging kam das Thema mal wieder hoch

musste aber ernüchternd fest stellen das ohne permanente Internetverbindung nicht mehr geht

halb so wild

nur jetzt brauche ich Stam /Uplay/ Orgin/ Games vor windows live und was weiß ich noch

kann man davon aus gehen das dem nächst nur noch einen großen Online dienst für spiele gibt z.b Steam
den da blickt man ja bald nicht mehr durch


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Februar 2013)

Es gibt ne Handvoll Spiele die das nicht nutzen, aber grössere Titel befinden sich  nicht darunter. Das wichtigste bekommt man aber über Steam.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (24. Februar 2013)

Nein eher das Gegenteil ist der fall. Es werden immer mehr.
Wirst da schon schnell nen Überblick bekommen. Die meissten spiele benutzen allerdings steam.

Edit 
Antwort auf te frage, nicht das es hier missverstanden wird


----------



## Hans-dampf (24. Februar 2013)

ich meinte es eher algemein das sich die sogenaten spiele hersteller sich auf ein System beschrenken würden 
den ich sehe es langsam kommen das jeder hersteller sein eigenen online diste hat 
sihe Ubisoft ( uplay) EA ( orgin) usw

bei der ps3 oder xbox geht es doch auch 

ein großer online dienst nur aleine für den PC und wo nicht extra noch uplay origin usw noch benötig wird

als vorbild solte man doch fileicht die Konsolen nehmen wie Xbox oder Ps3


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Februar 2013)

War auch so über Steam, es will aber jeder kohle machen, deswegen kocht jeder sein eigenes Süpchen.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (24. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden.  Sie könnten sicherlich aber wer sagt das sie das wollen. Jeder will sein reibach über die eigene firma machen ohne eine provision oder der gleichen abzugeben. Bei der xbox ist es was anderes! Die erlauben wiederum keine Konkurrenz auf ihrem System, wäre ja auch ziemlich dumm. Also bleibt den publishern nix anderes über als in den sauren apfel zu beissen und dort zu investieren um trotzdem noch gewinn rauszuhauen. Denn jeder gewinn ist besser als keiner. Ein ganz normales spiele update zu veröffentlichen kostet über xbox live ca. 10.000 €


----------



## Hans-dampf (24. Februar 2013)

werde mir doch wieder eine xbox kaufen

den es doch einige Titel gibt die recht ineresant sind die es aber nur bei Origin gibt

aber Origin nein danke daruf kann ich verzichten

trotzem wird es echt mal an der zeit es einen Standard gibt

naja die Hofnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Moerli_me (25. Februar 2013)

Der Trend geht sowieso immer mehr zum Onlinezwang hin. 
Vor allem um den Kopierschutz somit auszubauen. 

Nutze selber keine der Plattformen, habe aber schon sehr viel, teilweise auch nervige Sachen über Steam gehört, die einfach nicht nötig wären. Zum Beispiel kann man nicht mal offline spielen wenn man gewisse Updates machen muss und sie noch nicht herruntergeladen hat. 
Wird aber auch positiv aufgenommen und man kann Spiele sehr einfach darüber kaufen. 

Meine Vermutung ist es, dass die nächste Stufe Berechnungen auf dem Server sind um den Client die Last abzunehmen und womöglich auch Kopierschutzgründe


----------



## Kerkilabro (25. Februar 2013)

Es gibt Mittel die nicht legal sind um genau dies zu umgehen, also keine nervigen Downloadmanager mit akutem Onlinezwang. PC´ler haben immer die freie Wahl wie sie ihre Produkte erwerben und nutzen wollen . Aber diese Programme sind nicht schlimm, nachvollziehen kann ich das große Mimimimimimi auch nicht. Mama, Origin spioniert mich aus, wuuuääääääääääääää. Lieber 1000000000 mal Origin als Facebook. Facebook ist bald sogar fester Bestandteil der Playstation 4! Vielleicht sogar auch der nächsten Xbox. Naja, jedem das seine würde ich mal schreiben. .


----------



## bofferbrauer (7. März 2013)

Hans-dampf schrieb:


> ein großer online dienst nur aleine für den PC und wo nicht extra noch uplay origin usw noch benötig wird
> 
> als vorbild solte man doch fileicht die Konsolen nehmen wie Xbox oder Ps3


 
UPlay gibt es auch für Konsolen, wenn auch das Schema hier etwas anders ist


----------



## Troollin (10. März 2013)

Wie Kerkilabro sagte, findet man immer Wege den Onlinezwang zu umgehen. Das muss ja nicht immer gleich heißen, dass man das Spiel nicht rechtmäßig erworben hat.
In der heutigen Zeit muss man sich jedoch mit den ganzen Onlinediensten arrangieren. Ich persönlich nehme die Dienste in Anspruch (versuche aber möglichst viele Titel auf wenige Dienste zu verteilen), verzichte dann aber einfach darauf die Titel sofort zu kaufen. D.h. ich kaufe einen Titel nur zum Bruchteil des Erscheinungspreises und nehme dafür den Dienst in Kauf. Die Wartezeit überbrückt man einfach mit guten, aber älteren Spielen.
Wenn man es also ganz genau nehmen möchte, verdienen Sie an mir mind. 50% weniger, müssen dafür keine Provision bei meinem Kauf zahlen, da ich die Titel auf ihrer Seite "kaufe". 
Nagut, die Titel kaufe ich niemals bei Steam, Origin und co. Es sei den es sind echt gute Steamsales. Ansonsten kauf ich lieber bei Seiten, wie Gamersgate (bessere Preise + Cashback) oder wie früher direkt die Retail Version. Mein Freund und Helfer dabei: Idealo / Geizhals / Mydealz.


----------

